# Please help identify this



## NorthTexan (Apr 29, 2020)

Saw this in my study room a few weeks ago. I thought it could be one or the other fly got trapped in the house, so I removed it. It came back again, not sure what it is. I live in North Texas.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Call a pest or termite control company.
It looks like termites to me. The it came back is also a good indicator of the same.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like termite stuff to me too, and if it is, it ain't going away by itself.


----------



## NorthTexan (Apr 29, 2020)

Is there any way I treat it by myself? or does it need some professional attention?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

NorthTexan said:


> Is there any way I treat it by myself? or does it need some professional attention?


Technically you could....but practically you'll need a pro.

If it is termites, the pro is going to know the type of termite, the appropriate chemicals to use for that termite, and the application methods for your circumstances/structure/invasion.

If it is termites, some neighbors will likely have some experience to share with you.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@NorthTexan, I agree with everyone who says it's termites.

There's two general kinds of them: (a) subterranean termites that nest in the ground and eat nearby wood; and (b) dry wood termites that live and nest in the wood they're eating. Subterranean types can really make a mess of things, because they have enormous colonies. Dry wood termites are a common problem out here in California, and almost everyone has some infesting their fascias, window frames, etc. 

I concur in particular with @MTN REMODEL LLC and strongly recommend getting looked at by at least a couple of different termite pros.


----------

